# VECTOR RDA



## johan (11/6/15)

Is this the new RDA to watch out for?

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (11/6/15)

Todd's view:

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (11/6/15)

I've also had my eye on this atty since superx spoke about it in his 'new mod' video.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (11/6/15)

I guess its mainly for LH and not for MTL.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (11/6/15)

Yeah, looks like just another dripper to me.


----------

